# Looking for Puppy in Atlanta area - Von Den Oher Tannen?



## MikeMac (Apr 6, 2017)

I live in the Atlanta area and found this site and see a lot of great things said about Von Den Oher Tannen and wanted to see if anything has changed since these comments were made before I call them. I see that they have a lot of litters going on at the same time which got me kind of concerned - looks like 5 litters in the past 2 months with 38 pups and 2 more litters due this month (I can't post links because I just joined but you can see the litters on the site). I am looking for a WGSL and looking mostly for a family dog. Most important to me is temperament, health (hips, etc). 

Would love to hear any thoughts on this breeder or just in general comments on having so many litters on the ground at once. Not sure what kind of facility they have but would prefer a breeder who breeds at home and gives puppies the attention they need as well as socialization.


Thanks for your help!
Mike


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi Mike, 

I can't answer your question or tell you anything specific about Von Der Ohen Tannen. I contacted them when we were puppy hunting, and they made a good impression, though we didn't end up getting a puppy there. If you're in Atlanta, you might want to check out Kennels Von Lotta also.


----------



## MikeMac (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks Sebranch. I saw the positive reviews about Von Lotta too and am going to contact them as well. I would love to hear general thoughts on breeding that many puppies at a time and whether it is something I should be concerned about. I am going to take my time before I commit to a breeder and want to know if this is something that should be a factor. Before I found this forum I looked at a few other breeders that I found online and some of them appear to have a litter once or twice a year and others have lots of puppies all the time. I would think that generally speaking it is preferred to have more attention given to the puppies which could be done with less litters. I am in the Atlanta area so it would be nice to find the right pup nearby but am willing to drive or fly anywhere.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I met some Oher Tannen dogs last year, as well as Nadia. While they weren't my cup of tea structurally, the temperaments were nice, and they did some good winning at the Sieger show.

Honestly, the dogs Nadia puts out have overall looked to be quality animals, and the number of litters a breeder has at a time is immaterial if they have the means to take care of them.

I'm currently dealing with one litter of six and am ready to scream (they're 8 weeks old on Monday), where others can have two or three litters at a *time* and be just fine.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

My friend got a pup from Von Lotta (Yuliya ) several years ago and is very please with him!

Sometimes breeder's web pages are not up to date, so it's always worth an email or phone call!

Moms 

http://www.vonlotta.com/available.html 

https://www.facebook.com/Kennels-von-Lotta-German-Shepherds-106540179206/


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a 2-year-old male from Kennels Von Lotta also, and I can't say enough good things about him, but I don't want to steer you away from Von Der Ohen Tannen if that is your preference. I would have felt comfortable buying a puppy from Nadia (Ohen tannen). However, I can't really answer your question about multiple litters b/c I'm not a breeder.


----------



## MikeMac (Apr 6, 2017)

Thank you for the responses. Definitely going to call Von Lotta and put them on my list to consider. Wondering if I should maybe make another post specifically about my concern regarding having so many litters in such a short amount of time without mentioning Von Den Oher Tannen as they just happen to be near me and were a breeder that I saw good reviews about. I see other breeders that I found online doing multiple breedings at the same time just not at the amount of Von Den Oher Tannen. Really glad to have found this site!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

MikeMac said:


> Wondering if I should maybe make another post specifically about my concern regarding having so many litters in such a short amount of time without mentioning Von Den Oher Tannen


That might be a good idea. 

Welcome to the site! If you have any questions about Asher (my Von Lotta dog) I'd be happy to answer them. Best of luck on your puppy search!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Don't know any dogs directly but heard good things about the breeder.


----------



## MikeMac (Apr 6, 2017)

Appreciate all of the help. I posted another thread specifically asking about how many litters/puppies is ok to have at one time from someone who breeds out of their home (assuming they have land and rooms) and if there are 25 or 30 puppies on the ground how could it affect them by not getting as much attention/socialization (would think it could affect temperament). 
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Kuno17 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi... New here, but saw this thread and thought I would share that I just got what so far is an amazing pup from Appleridge German Shepherds in Griffin, GA. He is 16 weeks today, well built, well behaved, and very intelligent. His temperament seems great, he perfectly well behaved in social situations, and also in unfamiliar situations. I was nervous buying him without seeing where he was breed and meeting the breeder, it's a long drive from Michigan's UP to GA, but so far he is proving to be a wonderful pup. Check them out, it's Appleridgekennels.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi MikeMac,
No offense to new member Kuno17 but, please, PM Sapphire for info on Appleridge before adding them to your list.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/33723-saphire.html 

Also, RockyK9 http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/302306-rockyk9.html 
"moved from Ontario ....to Tenn, now to GA.... I am more than willing to PM anyone who would like to know more about them from my experience and others I know. I would hold off for sure until speaking to multiple sources." 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/619985-appleridge-kennels.html#post8466737 



Moms


----------



## Kuno17 (Apr 8, 2017)

Moms..... 

Info. on Appleridge please! 

Thanks- Julie


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Kuno17 said:


> Moms.....
> 
> Info. on Appleridge please!
> 
> Thanks- Julie


Hi Julie,
I'm sorry but I cannot provide you with the information.

Sapphire and Rocky K9 have "Personal" experience with them.

Once you have 5 posts, you will be able to PM them (with the links I provided) individually to ask.


Have fun with your new pup and we'll expect pictures!
Moms


----------

